# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Centrum Materna - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Centrum Materna,
który lek lepiej zażywać z DHA czy bez ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli idzie o to czy z Dha to jest uzależnione od wieku ciąży. Do połowy 2go trymestru bez dha później przez cały czas karmienia z dha. Pewnie że można cały czas z dha ale kasa! A i tak najlepsze rezultaty (dha) daje w 2giej połowie ciąży 

pozdrawiam

----------

